# concerts you've been to and the ones you wish you had



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This thread was posted elsewhere because of the Steve Vai discussion so I figured an artistic bunch like you would have seen a few concerts so I will start with my list. The ones I wish I had seen would be of course the Beatles and Jimi Hendrix and Janis, other than that here's a list of who I have seen:

I know I'm gonna forget a few and I'm going to show my age, but here we go: Black Oak Arkansas, Lynard Skynard (original) Ted Nugent 3x, Nazarath, Aerosmith 4x, Yes 3x, Led Zeppelin 2x, Leon Russell, New Riders of the Purple Sage, Sea Level, John McLaughlin 3x, Steve Morse, Johnny Winter, The Who (pre and post Kieth Moon), ELP 2x, Johnny Winter 3x, Edgar Winter, Van Halen, The Pretenders, Hall and Oates, Joe Pass, Black Sabbath w/ Ozzy, Bobby Whitlock (Derek and the Dominoes), Eric Clapton, Jimmie Vaughn, John Cippoline (Big Brother and the Holding company), Leslie West, Herb Ellis, Muddy Waters, Steve Vai, Eric Sardinas, Linkin Park, Snoop Dog, Korn, Kieth Jarret, Bobby Blue Bland, Atlanta Rythym Section, REO Speedwagon (countless times as an opening act), Rush, Stanley Clark, Bachman Turner Overdrive, Queen, Little Feat, The Clash, Rod Stewart, Blue Oyster Cult (to this day perhaps the best show I ever saw!), Eurythmics (first US concert tour, Annie Lennox was smokin..!), UB40, Michael Jackson (back when he was still black and talented!), Bonnie Raitt, (she was young and smokin... as well!), Steppenwolf, George Thorogood, Brian Setzer, Robin Trower, Mick Jones from Foreigner, Ron Wood, oh yes Foghat too, Return to forever, Lenny White, Culture Club, Bruce Springsteen.
I'll update as I remember.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Korn, snoop dog, and linkin park stick out of that like a sore thumb, chrose!! 

I'm in such awe that you saw Queen. That is my number 1 'wish I had seen' band.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Absolute best shows I've seen were:
The Police (2x), Jane's Addiction (2x), and Prince!!!
Others were:
Tool, A Perfect Circle,Psychedelic Furs, Elvis Costello, The Strokes,Jethro Tull, Yes, Godsmack, The Rollins Band, Aerosmith, Live,
Hole, Counting Crows, Dave Mattews, Sting, Korn, Joe Jackson, Deep Banana Blackout, Jose Feliciano, The Sugar Cubes, New Order, Public Image, REM, Barry Manilow, Grace Jones, Nina Hagen, 24/7 Spyz, Fishbone, David Bowie, Squeeze, Roger Waters, Peter Gabriel, The Cure, Santana, Rickie Lee Jones, Angela Bofill,Howard Jones, The Tompson Twins, U2, The Motels, Bad Brains, and the Wiggles!!!!!

Oh, my brain... :crazy:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Zappa 8 times, Zepplin 75/77 Blue oyster cult times 2 pink floyd times 2 (Wish you where here and animals tours) ELP times 2, yes 4 times, Lynard skynard with ted nugent,Rush 3 times, Al dimiola 3, Genisis once 78.Clapton two times,Deep purple, black sabbath, nazerath,Little feat, charlie daniels, areosmith 3 times,steve morse once, marshall tucker band, jean luc ponty 4 times,queen 2 times,richie blackmors rainbow, talking heads,nrps 2 times,santana once miles davis, dizzy gillespie, tull 4 times,the who also pre and post Moon. Bad company,robin trower, allman bros,jeff beck, king crimsom. That all I can recall trough the "purple haze" i'll report back later. Maybe


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Concerts I've been to. 

King Cobra/Autograph--- wasn't worth it. Glad I didn't pay to see it.
George Thorogood 1 time. Very good. 
Van Halen with Sammy Hagar-- Abysmal. I just about walked out after the first song
Moody Blues. Pretty good.
Gene Loves Jezebel twice. I'd see them again. 
U2- Overblown and Overproduced. I came to hear the band, not the audience. 

Concerts I want to have seen

Blue Oyster Cult
Yes
and repeats of George Thorogood and Gene Loves Jezebel.
Tori Amos
Sarah McClachlan

There's lots of other bands I'd like to experience live in a controlled environment, Nine Inch Nails for example. I'd exclude most of who he'd attract though. Muse would fall in that category too.

Generally, I strongly dislike concerts. The sound is nothing compared to a good sound system and most bands aren't as good as they sound with studio tweaking. Too many singers can't sing wtihout studio help. Same for live albums. I don't like them. (except for U2, Bad is best in that one live recording).

And the audience usually obscures too much of what I came to experience. The Moody Blues kept the audience under control pretty well, and I hear that Yes shushes audiences so they can perform their quieter more intricate pieces.

I much prefer tiny intimate venues (like where I saw GLJ) where the acoustics work and the band can respond more to the audience mood. That was true for when I saw George Thorogood too. 

Phil


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Momoreg, I have a new found respect for you!!! Will write a little later when I have more time to spend trying to reach back through the fog (literally) and remember many of the bands I have seen.


----------



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

I've only seen Great Big Sea..absolutly amazing!

I was to see U2 and Bon Jovi

Theres many others i'd like to see too


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Bands I wish I could have seen:
Pink Floyd (with Roger Water's and/or with Syd Barett)
Genesis (the original line-up)
Bob Marley
KISS, with make-up (not one of the stupid reunion thingies either!!!)
The Cure
Sex Pistols
Blue Oyster Cult
Jane's Addiction
Black Sabbath (with Ozzy)
KLF
Joy Division
Revolting Cocks
Bauhaus

Bands I've seen (the abridged list as I have seen too many to remember, especially in the state I saw most of them in!!!  )
Pink Floyd (post Roger Waters), Roger Waters, Grateful Dead 2x, Rush 3x, Tommy Shaw, Styx (my first concert), Poison, Tesla, AC/DC, Motley Crue, Warrent, ZZ Top, Steve Miller Band, Mr. Big, Whitesnake, Great White, Stryper, U2, Bodeans, Los Lobos, Tracy Chapman, Stevie Wonder, Santana, Eric Clapton, Billy Joel (not really a concert, he showed up at a blues bar in Indy the night before he did 2 sold out shows, he played for about 3 hours with the house band),
KMFDM 2x, Pig, Pigface 3x, Orb 2x, Orbital 3x, Porno for Pyros, Corrosion of Conformity, MC 900 ft. Jesus, Spoonman (from the Soundgarden song "Spoonman"), Sisters of Mercy, Dee-lite, Lords of Acid, My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult, Helmut, Ministry, Stone Temple Pilots, VNV Nation, Front 242, DJ Keoke, Stabbing Westward, Nine Inch Nails, Red Hot Chile Peppers, Pop Will Eat Itself, and Pearl Jam.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Who 5 times, Rolling Stones 3 times, Styx, John Hammond 12 times, Journey, Hot Tuna, Jefferson Airplane 4 times, Jefferson Starship, Rori Block, Hendrix 2 times, John Sebastian, Moody Blues 6 times, John Jackson 2 times, Honeyboy Edwards 3 times, Johnny Winter, Grateful Dead, Deep Purple, Koerner Ray & Glover, Yes 3 times, the haze is getting too thick to go on....

doc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great thread!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

OK Pete, I'm waiting.... :smiles: I know you respect me for my unashamed love of Barry Manilow.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Deltadoc reminded me about hot tuna, and also papa john cretch. Also dire straights. Jerry garcia (solo, never saw the dead). Momo, you want to see Barry Manilow next time he's in town?  Deltadoc, what was Hendrix like?That is pretty cool you saw him. I would have liked to have seen the doors.Just remembered Foghat!I gotta find my stubs.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I hate you


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Momoreg, since you've seen Jane's twice, The Sugar Cubes, and New Order, I'll forgive you the Barry Manilow!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: 
Brad, affirmative on Barry.  I'm pretty sure Jord won't go, but maybe Jill will.

Pete, Jane's was so much more than a concert...it was like a circus. If you haven't seen them, you MUST!!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Hate is a four letter word, but I know you're just joking! 

Saw Hendrix in my home town of Davenport. He got mad at the crowd (I don't blame him) and I think I remember he threw his guitar or something out at the crowd.

Saw him again in the Twin Cities. It was a great concert, and I read many years later that it was considered one of the best of the best of Hendrix concerts. I heard he was on acid that night. It was a long time ago.

Purple Haze and Voodoo Child (Slight Return) are still two of my most favorite songs ever.

I heard that the room in England where Jimi died was owned by Paul McCartney who rented/loaned it out to visiting celebrities. I also heard it is the same room that Mama Cass died in too.

Jimi's last paying gig before he was discovered was in John Hammond's band in NYC. Very cool. 

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

So is LOVE, and you're right I was kidding  as far as the acid.....pretty safe bet!
And he could throw his guitar at me as much as he wanted, come to think about it, anybody can throw their guitar at me as often as they like, though they'll have to use a different one each time!  :bounce:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Just came across an old ticket stub which says I saw Van Halen in 1980, I'd forgotten completely about it! Also, remember seeing what was it AC/DC where the lead guitarist always wore short pants? And I saw the Beach Boys 5 times, how could I have forgotten that!

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Must have been the acid


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wierd---
Blue Oyster Cult opening for J Giels under the L. Couldn't hear the music when the train passed(free) Billy Cobham & Chic Corea jamming with some Hare Krishna(think the bottom line, little fuzzy on that one) NY Dolls with walk on (Frampton).
Best-- woodstock, watkins glen, Dead,Queen,Airplane/Starship,Cooper, Zappa,Turner, James Taylor, Floyd, Yes, Moody Blues, Santana, Stones in Harlem, Joplin,Marley w/Tosh, Queen,Most all progressive artists(now fusion) Cobham, Clark,Corea,Alphonse,etc.
Wished--
Beatles, ZZ Top, Jackson, Prince, Hendrix,Joel, E. Kitt
Thanks for the memories, have many more, haven't left the state yet  
Can remember making beer runs from NY to DC to get this bootleg beer called coors :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh I would have loved to see the Dolls, a definite favorite of mine and none of my friends could understand why (no, nothing in the closet!  )

I still remember living in DC when Coors was finally coming to town, man we killed those trucks and kept coming back for more. It still to me is one of the best ice cold beers!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Nobody's mentioned the one band that I never got to see that I would really wish I had:

CREAM

doc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Momoreg, I guess it was bound to happen, but I still am saddened and shocked. The other night, while watching TV when an ad came on. Not sure what it was for (I guess I was in a state of shock), but the music for it was from Jane's Addiction's first album. I can't believe they sold out like that.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

That's how I felt when the Doors (sans Jim) sold out Light My Fire to I think it was a car commercial.

Money, money, money...

doc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pete... I knew there was a reason I liked you!

My first concert was the Styx Kilroy was Here show... I was in 6th grade and I remember every detail. Since that time, I have seen 2 more Styx shows, but I am a loyalist to Dennis DeYoung and won't go see the current line-up.

I didn't get to see Jimi Hendrix but I did get to see Stevie Ray Vaughn 2 months before he died. His influence from Hendrix was like seeing Jimi on stage!

Two weeks ago I saw (and am willing to admit) Duran Duran. Not a bad show. Not a great show, but it brought back a lot of memories from the 80s.

Best show? 3-way tie between Dennis DeYoung (solo), Rush (Presto tour) and The Yellowjackets at JVC Jazz Festival in San Fran.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

shoulda seen but didn't: john lee hooker and muddy waters.
excuse: too $$$$ at the time. now i'd take out a fricken LOAN.
wanted to see but didn't: zz top in seattle late 80's.
excuse: went downtown lookin' for some tush. found it. married it.
wanted to see and did see; kicked my ***: kenny wayne shepard.
also: tony joe white + cheech and chong live 1973. 
worst concert ever?
sweet honey in the rock.
oh. my. god. the memory....it's...too painful. they did a version of cc rider
that should ensure them all a place in the lowest circle of ****. 
the one with the POO.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I was at the Evanesence concert @ the Molson Amphitheater about 10 months ago. Not bad, Seether and Three Days Grace was there.

Another kicking one was Metallica @ the Air Canada Centre around October of last year. My ears rung for a week and I was sitting in the executive boxes. 

I'm going to Edgefest this year, July 1st Canada Day.

I had wished I went to this other rock concert @ the SKyDome hosting Linking Park, Limb Bizkit, to name the only 2 I rememebered. This was roughly a year ago but with all the jumping, it was reported that the SkyDome actually shook when everyone jumped at once! Wicked SIK!

I've also been to various small jazz shows around Las Vegas, New Orleans, Miami, and Toronto. Small local bands at bars, restaurants, and casinos, nothing big.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Haven't seen the commercial with Jane's, but that is shocking. It shouldn't be, really, since so many bands do that these days. Yes it's a sell out, but I'd do it too, if the money was right!


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

...once an artist sells the rights to their music off, there's no telling how or by whom it will end up being used. That's the problem with looking to make a quick buck off your stuff. Look at Paul McCartney, trying so far in vain to get back all the Beatles music that was sold to Michael Jackson! Who knows where it will wind up now that it's in the hands of Wacko Jacko!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Ohh I'm jumpping in here on MICHAEL jackoffson his twisted brain has ruined a lot of beatles songs. every time I see a *commercial, *with beatles music I feel my hairs on the back of my head stand up. He is truely Evil on a stick. BTW ....David gilmour is STILL GOD.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Haven't been too many sadly let's see if I can remember with what's left of that section of my brain heh...

Jimmy Buffett
Crosby, Stills, Nash
Bruce Hornsby
Joan Jett
Eddie Money
Collective Soul
Leon Russell

That's about it.

Wish:

Eagles
Styx
Willie Nelson
More Buffett  

I like alot of music...but sadly the ones I really want to see already broke up. It sucks growing up on music that was a generation (or two) before you...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cat Stevens, Jethro Tull (my youngest is named after Ian Anderson), Chicago...way too loud, Clapton/Foghat/Lynard Skinard at an all day in Memphis must have been 74-75, Rick Wakeman, Neil Diamond.....76 walked through it, Rolling Stones their "final tour" late 70's, Dave Matthews acouple of years ago....I felt very out of place with 20 somethings singing along beside me....

so long ago and so far away.....the dream is foggy......

bands that would have been great to see in their hay day.....Janis, Grateful Dead, Queen, Rush, Journey the original with STeve Perry....


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

In 1967 I saw my first rock concert, Vanilla Fudge, at the age of 17. I'll never forget it! At the end of the show the band started to destroy their instruments. It was awesome. The concert was in the old Municipal Auditorium in Shreveport, LA. The same place where many years earlier I saw Elvis perform live at the Louisiana Hayride. I was too young to know what I was witnessing at the time.

While attending college at Northwestern State in Natchitoches, Louisiana I saw ZZ Top perform. They were great. They just started to hit it big. I think the student union paid them $3500, LOL. I also saw Jim Croce play his last concert, also at Northwestern. He and his pilot died in a plane crash that night. They crashed into some trees at the end of the runway.

Only a few groups that I would like to see although not possible now -- Doors, Janis Joplin with Big Brother and the Holding Company, Jimi Hendrix -- due to their passing. Would like to catch the Beach Boys live and maybe Fleetwood Mac. 

Ah! The memories!!!

Bill


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am proud to say that I had the pleasure of seeing one of Stevie Ray Vaughn's last shows at Milwaukee Fest. Greg Alman opened up for him and it was a fantastic show.

Some of my other favorite concerts:

Bill Frisell at Orchestra Hall in Chicago
Pat Metheny - Still Life Tour in Chicago
Lyle Mayes - At the Green Door in Chicago
Joe Jackson - Chance Theater in Poughkeepsi New York
Steve Vai - House of Blues Chicago


Would love to see:
G3 tour 
Joe Satriani


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw Jim Croce in downtown Minneapolis about a week or a few days before the plane crash.

Saw Journey at the now gone Civic Center in downtown St Paul. It was awesome. The whole stage was dark, and then all of a sudden the floor in the middle of the stage slid open, and bright lights shined out in every direction crisscrossing madly, and up through the opening came the band Journey.

I always was impressed by that, but thought that the entrance should have been one for Styx, since that is the river of the dead. Styx was the loudest concert I ever was at, and my hearing loss now is probably somehow related ot it.

Saw the Beach Boys probably about 5 times. It always ended with the drummer singing "You're so beautiful". Stopped going after he drowned I think it was I remember.

Saw the Rolling Stones about 6 times. The Who about 5 times, once in Madison Square Garden when we were in NY for the National Fashion and Boutique show in Columbia Center.

Jefferson Airplane saw the most I think. One time, they played 5-6 encores. We left a little early to avoid the crush, and I opened two doors just in time to see the whole band running from a door to my left across the hallway and through a door on the right of me. Gracie was holding that right door open for the rest of the band, and she looked up at me (I was pretty handsome in those days ...and she smiled really warm and sweetly at me. Ah memories...

When in college in Dubuque in 1968, the guy in the college dorm rooom next door was from NY or NJ and he was a standin organ player once for Vanilla Fudge. He was in a band in DBQ and played Vanilla Fudge songs all the time. He had a lot of stories. My own roommate was wild about Dylan and his sister used to help Janis Joplin push a bead cart through the streets of Grenwich Village. He also was wild about this early rocker whose name escapes me now, but had a "W" in it. The band was something something and the rockers.

Please, Please help me.....to remember!

doc


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

:beer: I have been to quite a few,and in many catagories. My first concert, was when a group came to our high school. I think it was a group called straightline or something like that . My first real show was Journey(raised on radio)only regret was the opening act was GLass Tiger.
I have seen luther vandros and debarge,kool and the gang(was my girlfriends' Idea).Def leppard *Hysteria.*
and I liked to go to junefest a vegas rock concert with *Multiple bands* , i've seen *REO Speedwagon*, *Jethro Tull*, *Bad Company (with Paul Rodgers)*, *Joan Jett and the Blackhearts* and *Kansas,Lynyrd Skynyrd 
Jefferson Airplane 
Blue Oyster Cult 
Steppenwolf 
the Doobie Brothers REO Speedwagon 
Greg Allman 
BTO 
Kansas 
Joan Jett 
Loverboy 
The Romantics*
* Styx 
Journey 
Bad Company 
Night Ranger 
Molly Hatchet 
Billy Squier *
*Jethro Tull 
Bad Company
REO Speedwagon 
Kansas
Joan Jett & the Blackhearts
VCR (the Voices of Classic Rock), featuring:
Mike Reno (of Loverboy)
Joe Lynn Turner (of Deep Purple & Rainbow)
Glenn Hughes (of Deep Purple & Black Sabbath)
Alex Ligertwood (of Santana)
& Pat Travers *


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

A chef has no time for concerts, this one doesn't anyway.

Blasphomy to the old-schoolers here but I've seen Eminem, 50 Cent, Lil Jon, and Newfound Glory, though NFG & Lil Jon wasnt my idea.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Funniest thing.....8 years ago my 24 year old son said there was a great new band that had this song.....Stairway to Heaven.......vinyl is in the basement dear. 

Plant and Page concert was not good....all the songs sounded the same.

One of my buddies cooked for the Grateful Dead throughout the 70's-80.....the restaurant knew that he'd be gone during their touring season.
Jimmy's subbed in for a couple weeks the past couple of years, apparently the original members are into organic fresh juicing.....
I love his stories about cooking in locker rooms of arenas....NOW that's offsite cooking at it's best. It'd be a blast to just stage for a week and see how that part works.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I remember!!!

It was Link Wray and the Wraymen!

doc


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

I grew up in the 80's ..so I was into the "hair" bands......

Who i've seen:
Bon Jovi, Iron Maiden (Powerslave Tour one of the most memorable concerts), Judas Priest, Metallica, Night Ranger, Def Leppard, Dokken, Van Halen (1984), Ozzy Osbourne, Motley Crue, a few more I can't remember....B.B. King, Jeff Beck, George Benson, Kenny G.

Ones I wish I had:
Eric Clapton, Oscar Peterson, Aerosmith, John Lee Hooker, Long Beach Blues Fest...in '97, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Joe Satriani.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I've probably been to way too many shows through the years, and my hearing suffers from it. Some of the best I've seen:

The Boss, 1977. 5th Row, The Milwaukee Arena. Right after "Darkness on the Edge of Town" came out. I was 16, and that was a real eye opener.

The Boss. Just him and an acoustic guitar, "The Ghost of Tom Joad" tour. The emotion in some of the songs brought tears to my eyes.

The Blasters. Under the I-794 bridge at Summerfest in Milwaukee probably around '83 or '84. The Alvin brothers blew everyone away on a rainy, windy night on the shores of Lake Michigan. "Marie, Marie". They rocked like you wouldn't believe.

Steve Earle. Late '80's. Same bridge, same kind of weather. Great story teller.

Joe Ely. Mid '90's. Taste of Chicago. A blustery, humid night in the Windy City. I think he had four guys playing guitar. "Settle for Love". Incredible.

Roy Orbison. 1982. Somewhere in Baltimore. Coolest display of vocals I've ever seen. My friend and I got to talk to him before the show, which made it even better. My friend tried to trade Ray Ban sunglasses with him, but he politely laughed and declined.

Charlie Feathers from the Sun Record glory days on that same trip in Washington, DC.

I like to think of these as shows, (except the first Springsteen), rather than concerts. I've never been too crazy for huge venues.

I have many more that made an impact on me; Bob Dylan, Mink Deville, Dire Straits, Joe Jackson, Warren Zevon, Dwight Yoakam, Tull, Syl Sylvain, Fats Domino, Jerry Lee Lewis, Los Lobos, The Cars, The Knack, and on and on and on.

Also dozens of lesser known singer/songwriter/story tellers from Texas, Tennessee, and everywhere else that my friend used to book at his restaurant/club. It was a sad day when it closed.

Kevin


----------



## juliec (May 17, 2007)

Peter Frampton (1st concert, Rainbow Music Hall, Denver, Colorado) Foghat, Van Halen (w/David Lee Roth) Billy Squire (Was really bad (really drunk) Def Leppard opened, 1st US tour (AWESOME!!!), Motley Crue, Bon Jovi with Cinderella opening, Skid Row, Posion, ZZ Top, Tesla, Metallica, Ozzy, Ratt
I'm sure there were others, but there was alot of hairspray, back in the day....bad for the memory...LOL


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Beach Boys 3x
Chicago 
Rolling Stones 4x
Bob Dylan 2x
George Thoroughgood 2x
Van Halen (fell asleep)
Brownsville Station
Flo & Eddie
Alice Cooper
Heart
Rod Stewart
Jackson Browne
James Taylor
Santana
Black Oak Arkansas
Gary Wright
Doobie Brothers
ZZ Top

and more.... brain can't think...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Just saw Dennis DeYoung (THE voice of Styx) last week. Sat front row, center and took pictures with him before the show. He sounds fantastic! Saw the 'original' Styx line-up 3 times prior.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've seen more live shows than I can remember - some of them in the mid-60s, and if you can remember it, you weren't there!

The Beatles - 7 times!
The Kinks - about 10 times
Rolling Stones - 15 or more times
Moody Blues
The Zombies
The Hollies
Beach Boys
Bob Dylan
Pentangle
Simon & Garfunkel
Jackson 5
Ray Charles
Stevie Wonder
Supremes
Gene Pitney (don't ask.....!)
Alice Cooper
Diana Ross
Dire Straits
Police
Paul McCartney & Wings
Ginger Baker (with various bands)
Joe Cocker
Eric Clapton
Bryan Adams
Boomtown Rats (don't ask)
The Proclaimers (10 times)

Lots more, but I can't think of them, off-hand.

Last year I agreed to go to see one of my (older!) husband's fave bands from his youth: The Everley Bros at the Royal Albert Hall in London. Remind me NEVER to go to see an over-the-hill band who just go through the motions EVER AGAIN!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You're my hero! Anyone who saw Flo & Eddie........what can I say? Genius!


----------

